

Nationwide Mobile App: Simplify the Auto Insurance Claims Process - greengirl512
http://www.usefultools.com/2009/05/simplify-the-auto-insurance-claims-process/

======
shizcakes
Honestly, this is brilliant. This is pretty much a perfect implementation of a
crash toolkit. I am a fan.

------
greengirl512
Nope...Nationwide is the first. Hopefully more will follow, and hopefully this
app or similar apps will become available on other types of smart phones, too.

------
jasongullickson
Have any other insurance companies released an app like this?

